# Chip Dip



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

What do you like?
Recipes or brands along with the chip you enjoy it with.


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

I love fresh guacomole with corn chips and nothing is better than cheap .99 onion dip with greasy ridged Lays.

I'm pretty easy to please.

Another great one is Velveeta, Ro-tel tomatos and ground sausage with corn chips. Recipe is on the Velveeta box-sausage was an add-on.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I like to make my own, just take sour cream and put in Tabasco, Dill, Garlic Powder, etc. until it tastes good.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

French onion dip and Lays Potato Chips.......
yuhhhhmmeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Huge fan of a good spinach artichoke dip with tortilla chips or pita crisps. 

Cream cheese, sour cream, parmesan cheese and mozzerella mixed up with spinach and artichoke hearts and baked. Sorry I forget all the measurements of each, but it is damn good. :tu

Also a fan of some Frito Lay Jalapeno Nacho Cheese in a can with a bag of Fritos Scoops. 

Can't forget Ruffles and a good French Onion Chip Dip.

Man, I sure sound like a fat ass. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Fresh chive. Lots of it chopped fine and mixed into sour cream. Some salt and finely ground pepper to taste. Mix and let it sit in the fridge overnight.

Nothing better for chips.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I also like the spinach artichoke dip. Another I like but cannot find it around here is Dill dip, but the one above with dill sounds even better! I cant forget good ole' bean dip, a little hot sauce, cheese, onions and whatever the heck else you like in it. My Mother use to mix ketcup and cream cheese, I kind of liked it as a kid but not sure about it now, I would have to kick it up a notch and use hot sauce and cream cheese.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

My friend's mom has the most incredible bean dip... I don't know the exact measurements, but it consists of refried beans, cream cheese, salsa, sliced black olives, ranch dip seasoning, and shredded cheese melted on the top. Or my grandpa's Razor clam dip. Both are a rare treat, and fly off the table.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Artichoke dip is sooo good, but my mom always makes it, so i dunno the recipe


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I make a smoked trout dip, fun part is catching and smoking the trout. Great with any Ruffles type chip or Triscuits. Baby carrots, celery for the more health conscious. People rave.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Spinach and Artichoke with Tortilla chips

Fresh Guacamole with Tortilla chips

Hummus with Tortilla chips, and/or Pita bread

Fresh Salsa, with Tortilla chips

ANY of the HeluvaGood dips with greasy chips


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Sour cream w/ lipton onion soup mix packet mixed in

Cream Cheese with salsa

Rotel and velveeta


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

awesome to see so many Lay's and Ruffles fans here. I work for Frito Lay and my fav is Tostitos Creamy Spinach


and


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Mmmmm....
I been lazy.
I've got a tub of French onion dip but no chips. So I'm using rits crackers! It's way better then chips. With that buttery crispy mmmmm....:dr

I got to get some of that creamy spinach dip! looks real good!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> French onion dip and Lays Potato Chips.......
> yuhhhhmmeeeeeeeeeee


Same here my friend. :tu


----------

